

PS3 Public Keys fail0verflow - daeken
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPjd6gHY6A4

======
daeken
Note: this is _not_ the same attack as
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2050229>

In this case, they found a vulnerability in the signature scheme which allowed
them to recover a compatible private key. Their signatures are as valid as
Sony's own.

Nate Lawson also has a great post on how this can happen, although it's not
specific to this case: [http://rdist.root.org/2010/11/19/dsa-requirements-for-
random...](http://rdist.root.org/2010/11/19/dsa-requirements-for-random-k-
value/)

